# 300 wsm



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i just got a 300 WSM i usualy use the one cal one book manuals and find out what i like the best but i was hoping some of you could toss me a one of your fomulas to try out something to try out.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Check reloaders nest.

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage. ... iberID=244


----------

